# The Incredibly Beautiful Glasswing Butterfly



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2014)

Some beautiful pictures here of the Glasswing Butterfly...http://www.arkinspace.com/2011/07/in...butterfly.html


----------



## Falcon (Sep 27, 2014)

Beautiful !   Didn't know they existed.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2014)

WoW that's really unusual..thanks for posting that SB


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 27, 2015)

Natures surprises.  Beautiful... Thanks SB


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 27, 2015)

Beautiful!

Just too bad it's located in the disappearing rain-forest ...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 28, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Beautiful !   Didn't know they existed.





hollydolly said:


> WoW that's really unusual..thanks for posting that SB


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 28, 2015)

Those were amazing, SeaBreeze. I never heard of those. After studying the pictures, I thought they were a hoax. Checked  them out. They're the real deal. Thanks for posting those. Beautiful.


----------



## Kadee (Sep 28, 2015)

Beautifull SB ,we have visited a butterfly sanctuary in Kuranda ( northern Queesland) it is listed in the Guinness book of records as the largest B/F  flight aviary in  Aus, the amazing collection of colourful bf are just Beautifull and wonderfull to see the live ones ..https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australian_Butterfly_Sanctuary


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 28, 2015)

Niagara Falls has a great butterfly house too. Been a few times. Its nice to think of butterflies as beautiful gentle creatures, but we were at a free flight exhibit once and watched one knock another to the ground and beat the daylights out of it, if that's possible for butterflies.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 28, 2015)

Beautiful butterfly SB.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## jujube (Oct 14, 2017)

Unbelievable. Beautiful, beautiful thing.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 14, 2017)

Exquisite.


----------

